# Weed ID - Nimblewill or Bermuda in Fescue?



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

At first I thought this was Bermuda (it went dormant and brown late fall last year) but now I think it may be Nimblewill. Can someone please help identify?

It turns white with Tenacity but it didn't kill it - maybe it was because it was getting late last year and went dormant?)


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Probably not nimblewill. It has thinner stems than that, and can be killed with Tenacity.

I have a small patch of bermuda in my TTTF lawn, but I don't let it get as tall as your pic shows, so I can't really tell you what it would look like at that height. Bermuda has lots of stolons and rhizomes which can easily be found just under the soil surface. Tenacity won't kill it.

Is it growing as individual plants or as a spreading patch?

https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

it is spreading as a patch so it is not tall - more horizontal. it's hard to see from pix since i mow twice a week and the blades never really get too long.
i've studied that weed vt.edu link forever but can't decide so i'm hoping someone here can help me identify


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's another picture of an injured plant post fusillade and triclopyr. This is Bermuda right?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks like bermuda


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks I think I will have to agree with you! I just dug up two really long ones in another part of the yard


----------



## Bas_sob (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm also in nova. I have had this in both my houses, I planning to spray Triclopyr once the weather gets a little cooler


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Bas_sob said:


> I'm also in nova. I have had this in both my houses, I planning to spray Triclopyr once the weather gets a little cooler


One issue with waiting is that you will only have 1 more application chance to kill Bermuda in its growing season. Once it goes dormant you will have to wait until Spring time before you have more chances to kill it. Also, applying Triclopyr any later may mean you can affect your overseeding time this fall if you are doing it.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's the progress of getting rid of Bermuda. I went from selective killing it to just nuke everything + 2 inches out into the good fescue. After 3 applications Fusillade + Triclopyr this is what the area looks like. We got rain last couple of weeks so the stolons look like they are standing up. There's no greenness when I dug a few out so this is like Zombie grass! Should I glysophate one more time or is that pointless since there isn't much surface area to hit? 
any Green in the pix are new weeds that popped up post rain or new grass clippings.


----------

